# MOD Copenacre



## Snips86x (May 5, 2011)

This has recently come up for sale and has been on the market for a few weeks. Has anyone arranged or would like to arrange a mooch around this site. I’m unable to confirm if CCTV is still active, however, I have seen street lights on in the premises from time to time since the site went up for sale so there is still power. I have not attempted entry so I’m cannot comment on how easy it would be or if it is currently possible. 

http://www.estatesgazette.com/prope...ity-bath_road_nr_corsham_sn13_9aj-3291148.htm


----------



## gushysfella (May 5, 2011)

If memory serves me right there is a large tunnel network under there


----------



## vwdirtboy (May 5, 2011)

gushysfella said:


> If memory serves me right there is a large tunnel network under there



That has been completely sealed for many years! No access available without dynamite! 

There are still regular MOD plod patrols (with mutt) of this site so beware!

The CCTV is inactive


----------



## gushysfella (May 5, 2011)

vwdirtboy said:


> That has been completely sealed for many years! No access available without dynamite!
> 
> There are still regular MOD plod patrols (with mutt) of this site so beware!
> 
> The CCTV is inactive





Oh, I'm showing my age then

Sorry if I got any one's hopes up


----------



## Snips86x (May 6, 2011)

gushysfella said:


> Oh, I'm showing my age then
> 
> Sorry if I got any one's hopes up



Only mine!


----------



## oldscrote (May 6, 2011)

Had a look at this the other day as I was passing,never seen so much razor wire.Had a word with tommo who confirmed the dogs so I guess it's a waiting game.


----------



## gushysfella (May 6, 2011)

anpanman said:


> This has recently come up for sale and has been on the market for a few weeks. Has anyone arranged or would like to arrange a mooch around this site. I’m unable to confirm if CCTV is still active, however, I have seen street lights on in the premises from time to time since the site went up for sale so there is still power. I have not attempted entry so I’m cannot comment on how easy it would be or if it is currently possible.
> 
> http://www.estatesgazette.com/prope...ity-bath_road_nr_corsham_sn13_9aj-3291148.htm



Hold on Hold on I came back to this post over my lunch Brake, and read the pdf file on your link here anpanman. Now I remember when the tunnels where sold to a company who were going to use them as secure storage but it never happened due to water problems. Below is the cut n past from the pdf file. If they still have rights of way, there’s still access, theres a way in, and just after sale there will be no pod or dag 


"The site is situated directly above the underground network
known as Copenacre Quarry. This has been sold by the MoD
and is now in the private ownership of a commercial
operator, which retains ownership of the two inclined access
shafts and an air vent, the location of which are provided in
the Technical Pack. Pedestrian access to the access
shafts is required to be maintained and rights exist to provide
access to these in the event of an emergency"


Hope this redeems myself and any squashed hopes are lifted


----------



## vwdirtboy (May 6, 2011)

gushysfella said:


> Hold on Hold on I came back to this post over my lunch Brake, and read the pdf file on your link here anpanman. Now I remember when the tunnels where sold to a company who were going to use them as secure storage but it never happened due to water problems. Below is the cut n past from the pdf file. If they still have rights of way, there’s still access, theres a way in, and just after sale there will be no pod or dag
> 
> 
> "The site is situated directly above the underground network
> ...



I think you'll find that information is out of date.. the private 'operator' is Hartham park quarry and they have started to backfill copenacre quarry from underground with the spoil from their quarrying operations at hartham park, there is no access from the copenacre surface site. Go look.. all bricked up!


----------



## oldscrote (May 6, 2011)

Two externals taken from the main A4 road outside the complex showing bricked up entrances to the underground bits + miles of razor wire

1




2


----------



## gushysfella (May 6, 2011)

Oh sorry guys and girls even I got all excited


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 15, 2011)

Drove past the site today and spotted this sold sign






http://www.wiltshiretimes.co.uk/news/inyourtown/wiltshire/9294230.Copenacre_MoD_base_finds_buyer/


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh well, time only tells when it will be flattened for expensive 'affordable' housing!


----------



## krela (Nov 15, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> Oh well, time only tells when it will be flattened for expensive 'affordable' housing!



It'll have been bought for the secure underground storage. The above ground footprint isn't very big at all and there are better development opportunities about 100M away.


----------



## smiler (Nov 15, 2011)

That looks tempting, is it possible to get underneath the chain link fence?


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 15, 2011)

krela said:


> It'll have been bought for the secure underground storage. The above ground footprint isn't very big at all and there are better development opportunities about 100M away.



The underground is owned by a quarry company and wasn't part of the sale. The above ground area was the only part for sale.


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 15, 2011)

if it still has MOD patrols the best bet is not to play with it, big boys have big semi-automatic toys


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 15, 2011)

I would be more worried about the dogs than the guns, they have to take all types of decisions/get permission to shoot someone, and unless you are shooting at them, I doubt they will shoot you.

However I doubt they give a fuck about letting a dog off it's lead!


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 16, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> I would be more worried about the dogs than the guns, they have to take all types of decisions/get permission to shoot someone, and unless you are shooting at them, I doubt they will shoot you.
> 
> However I doubt they give a fuck about letting a dog off it's lead!



it might have changed but when I was on guard duty in the navy many many moons ago we only had to instruct someone three times before opening fire. I doubt they would shoot on a boarded up site but just to have a SA80 waved at you wouldn't be nice


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 16, 2011)

thats still the case, my mate does guard duty on his base and thats what he says, then he can 'shoot the terrorist' lol


----------



## krela (Nov 16, 2011)

Modplod in Corsham generally aren't armed. They do have alsations though. 

Very friendly they are too, not that I have experience of them or anything...


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 16, 2011)

I think you're both forgetting something... you cannot just challenge 3 times and open up on somebody. Not without explaining exactly why you did so in court. 

Think Blue (and/or pink...or even yellow in NI.)


----------



## mattb1983 (Nov 18, 2011)

youll be fine, get yourself in..
They cant open fire on you, you have to open fire on them first for that to happen, or run at them with a deadly weapon, or make them feel their life is at risk.. which if you mooching about with a camera im pretty sure it wont be.
Plus it will just be a company like Serco.. normally fat blokes with dogs.

Speaking from recent (ish) forces guard duty..


----------



## Engineer (Nov 19, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> I think you're both forgetting something... you cannot just challenge 3 times and open up on somebody. Not without explaining exactly why you did so in court.



Weapon malfunction, M'lud.


----------

